# Looking to partner up with existing fishing manufacturer!



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Need a new product line? I'm a patented inventor, animial behaviorist and overall creative guy who is 

looking to partner up with a fishing manufacturer to bring my product ideas to market! Send me a PM

and we can discuss further. Thanks.



Don 'Dplantmann" Guzan

847-361-4931


----------

